# DIY striper



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Version 1. Too high.











Version 2. Not heavy enough. Looks wider than tires but is not.












Version 3. Just right. However, I caught it on a paver post and cracked it in half. Was only an aluminum bar.

Version 4 will use steel angle iron. Also won't be as wide. Will only be about mid-tire to mid-tire.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Based my design off of this video.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oMAPWS60gI


----------



## Dmega (Aug 8, 2018)

Good work...When you have a chance, post the resulting stripes you get.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been working on a striper for my zero turn all year. After many failures along the way, I arrived at a model nearly identical to the one you built. I still need to put mine together. I'll be interested to know how you like yours.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Taken at 8pm, so almost no sun.

Version 4 built with larger/stronger angle iron. I'll see how it works tomorrow.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Version 4 results


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Version 4 with angle iron


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

7474 said:


> Version 4 results


Umm...yeah. I think that will work 

I've got a solid steel bar resting inside a hollow metal piece like yours. I'm still not certain how I will link the mat with the metal bar.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

I am pretty happy with the results. There may be a version 5 in the future. Or, I may just cut down the mat just a bit. I had everything on hand except the angle iron. The rubber is a section of horse stall mat from tractor supply that we have for the kids' swing set. The pipe is fence post.

I connected the post to the mat on the ends just through one side of the pipe. The washer/lock washer/nut are all inside of the pipe to prevent it from tearing up the turf if it went all the way through the pipe. This is why there are only 2 connection points since you can only reach so far into the pipe.


----------

